

You can now officially start using Dogecoin - ummjackson
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361813.0

======
gcr
I think this is a parody/satire of bitcoin... hard for me to tell if there's
anything of value here. They've set up their own proof-of-work currency with
their own website and posted source code for mining daemons, wallets, etc.

~~~
gedrap
Of course it is a parody. And have to say, a great one.

It's target at ($someRandomWord)Coin coins which emerged recently. Most of
them guarantee to be "gpu, asic and fpga resistant" and what not.

After BTC got mainstream, there is a number of people now mining some random
coins (which are not listed in any cryptocurrencies exchanges) in hope that
one day they will be worth $1000/coin. much dreams. so rich. much fast money.

------
sidcool
Difficult to take it seriously. But a good parody, if any, I must say.

~~~
robobro
How is it a good parody? It's just bitcoin + a 4chan meme.

------
asgfdsag
Already created facebook page
[https://www.facebook.com/Dogecoin](https://www.facebook.com/Dogecoin)

------
astro75
DGimmieR7Q3tCwxcoCkqrCCx6Xnjm4f4vA DCoinxzobuWP9WdJWFg5AwmtyLYRN45LAZ

such address

------
robobro
Uh, who cares?

